# John Deere L130 hard to start



## katfix74 (Jun 10, 2014)

I noticed this last year before putting the lawn mower away that it was getting hard to start. I thought it might be the battery as I had to jump start it to get it going but it's doing it again. Every time I have to start the mower I have to boost it. I cleaned the terminals and placed the battery on charge for a couple of days but when I installed the battery back in it still didnt start with out the extra boost. I also put another battery that has more juice in it and still nothing without the boost. Had the solenoid checked and its working properly so Im completely stuck. I need this lawn back to working order by this weekend as my lawn is getting rather long. Is there anyone can offer some advice on what this could be????


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Check the amperage draw from the battery while trying to start. If it's trying to draw to much and everything else is good as you state, your starter may be getting weak. If so, a rebuild or replacement may be necessary.


----------



## pastornator (Jun 11, 2014)

Is your problem the ability to crank over the engine, period (as it it is hard to turn over) or the ability to crank over the engine LONG ENOUGH to start because it is difficult to start?

Two different issues... One may be related to a starter starting to show its age. The fix for that is to replace or rebuild the starter. The other to an engine that is out of tune or worn enough to be difficult to start.

If it is the latter, you might try a small amount of fuel system cleaner such as Lucas, Techron, Seafoam, etc., (it will only take an ounce or two for the smallish tank on the lawn tractor) and see if that helps. May also be time to clean the air filter, replace the spark plug, or have the valves adjusted.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I had the same problem with my 160. Then I took the starter off and found that the grease that was put in when it was made. Had turned to hard gung. I cleaned it out and put in some new grease. And now it starts I was jump starting it every time also. Now it turns over and starts the first try.


----------



## katfix74 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you all for replying. Upon further examination my dad and I both determined that we are in desperate need of a new battery. Unfortunately they are too expensive for us right now so we will just be using a battery booster when we need to use the lawn mower. 

Thanks again for all your help


----------

